# Hosting first dog show...HELP!!!



## Straiton Dog Show (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys! I'm a receptionist for vet practise and iv been left in charge of organising a fun dog show for a local Gala day. Iv never organised anything like this in my life and I have no idea where to start!! Does anyone have any advice from previous shows you have attended or maybe held? Iv already approached several companies to help with prizes. Iv got a few ideas for classes but that's about as far as iv got.
Thanks in advance


----------



## roseypixie (Oct 1, 2012)

Sounds Fun , are the vets going to be judging? I think the main thing is to keep it fun and not too serious , don't forget the kids classes ,young handler etc. Set up an events page on Facebook when you have more details and invite people then you will get an idea of how many people will attend etc .
Good Luck


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

hope everything goes well with the show. for a start try not to overcrowd the classes. i quite like the ones i've been to where entries have been limited to twenty a class. rosettes for places 1st to 5th. showing and fun classes. if doing a rescue class ensure the judge asks for each story and not judges it on the dog that they like of (seen this at a couple of shows and it hasn't gone down well). try not to overprice classes. quite a few people like to take more then one dog so car parking round/near the ring if possible. a fair judge who will time the time to look at every dog even if the dogs aren't breeds they like. toilets and somewhere to buy hot food and drinks.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Might be an idea to arrange some insurance. (Public liability).


----------



## Straiton Dog Show (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you all so much for getting back to me. All the information sounds great! I cant decide on how many classes to hold? Iv never been to a dog show before so I'm not sure how many classes is too many? (there's so many good classes to choose from!!:Facepalm)


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

if it's at a gala, i'd go for about ten classes. hope everything goes well.


----------



## Leo-PetsPantry (Jan 16, 2016)

We've hosted a number over the years, as others have said make sure you keep it fun and relatively fast paced so the audience don't get bored. Realistically if it's a fun event, they want to see the cute dogs for a minute or so each and that's it.

If it's outside a decent microphone and speakers can really help so you can do a commentary to keep people entertained, rather than not knowing what's going on.

Other than that, keep it simple, don't try and over complicate it and everyone will enjoy it!

Good luck!


----------

